# Phoebe



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I used to have so much more time to do this at work but not anymore, just way too busy. I want to tell everyone how much I love







all the pictures. I at least find time to scan them every day. 

Ok so Miss P.B. is like a total tomboy so she is still the messiest face of SM winner  

[attachment=646:attachment]

[attachment=647:attachment]

I thought this bad lighting made a neat silhouette

[attachment=648:attachment]


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

Very cute, is she a show dog?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, she is such a cutie, what a great coat she is growing!!!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

She is so pretty...She looks so happy in that first pic.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

She's so cute!







Her coat is getting so long!


----------



## louise (Sep 10, 2005)

love her she is so cute


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

i love her!!! What a gorgeous coat and she looks like she is laughing all the time


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Janet, she is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

She is adorable!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, she's just beautiful! Look at that coat!

She'll be a year old in few weeks, right? A Halloween puppy?


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks guys









Yes, shes going to be 1 at the end of the month! I can't believe how fast the time has gone. She is going to be, shhhh, *minnie mouse* for her birthday







For her second birthday I think she will be getting a HAIR CUT!!!


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I just love the way she looks so happy and laughing


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

She is beautiful!!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Oh she is beautiful







Love your antique furn, what I can see of it also.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

She is adorable!!! she has a beautiful coat!!!


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

She looks so cuddly cute!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh my goodness!! I can't believe that's little Phoebe! Aww, she's so adorable and all grown up


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

What a beautiful little girl


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

She is gorgeous














and seems to enjoy having her picture taken too


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I can't believe she'll be a year old! What a great looking coat. You must be so proud...


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

She is so darn cute!!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Phoebe got her minnie mouse outfit from Jodi (chloeandj)









Here she is trying to eat it.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

too cute....


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

The quality of her stuff is just awesome. Thanks again Jodi!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

OMG!! Phoebe is so cute





















That's a GREAT outfit!! lol, Phoebe really does always have something in her mouth, huh


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

omg that is so adorable! i love the one with her looking back







too cute


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Janet, she looks darling in that outfit!!!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

She looks soo cute in that outfit!!!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

OH MY GOSH! She is adorable!! I am sooo glad you like the outfit. I had a feeling one of the doggies I made this outfit for would like to eat the tulle. Looks like Phoebe finds it tasty! She has the most beautiful hair, so thick. Mommy should be very proud!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Love the pics..... she is the cutiest baby !!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Gorgeous girl and it seems the costume is a perfect fit. She looks great


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks guys







I love the outfit. Its so well made and so cute. Shes just going to be so cute on Halloween once she has her bath and stuff









Lady M - I can't believe that picture actually turned out ok. I must have taken 50 pictures, all a blur, and I'm thinking Jodi has this perfect model doggie and I have the tazmanian devil, this is never going to work









Yep, always something in her mouth I am not kidding







Even if no other doggie in the world would want to eat it, she would







I can't imagine what it would be like to not have her tasting everything :new_Eyecrazy: 

The latest is my scrunchy that I put up my hair in at night. She does not let it alone. I tested last night just putting one in after the other and each one I put in, she was up on my pillow pulling it out







Like nobody's business. silly girl.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

u will have less blur if u have more light in the room..i know that can be hard..but it is the key. i have a lot of external lights i use and it really makes a difference. sometimes to take pics by a window helps, b/c natural light is the best lighting.







shes so adorable! i dont know how u maintain that thick beautiful hair!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I think my camera is crappy. Its not that old either, but it doesnt seem to be quick to the draw, and with her I need no downtime in between shots because if I have a opportunity at a shot, its not going to last long. Also the flash is way too bright it blurs her completely. Now that you mention it, I do notice natural light ones do seem to come out the best. Thanks









Oh, and the hair is not going to last either. I'll do it for awhile, like I did with my last malt, get a few nice pictures (do you travel? j/k) and then bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz







I'll see how it goes...


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Phoebe is quite the little lady. She's so pretty. I don't think that Izzy's face is as fluffy and full as Phoebe's. Phoebe seems to have really thick luscious hair. She should be a show dog.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

what a pretty baby


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

OMG - she looks SO cute!! What a pretty girl and love the outfit!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

That little Phoebe beautiful. I love how her personality shows in her photos. Her coat looks as thick as Sassy's. 


I know what you mean about the down time in between shots with the digital cameras. Seems like I think I have the perfect picture and before the picture can snap Sassy moves. Then it takes a few seconds before it is ready and she is gone to do other things by then







As far the lightening, I have also found that some of our direct household lightening gives Sassy a yellow glow. I guess the white Maltse hair must absorb the colors from the light. I sometimes get some great pictures of Sassy and the lightening makes her look dingy. Sometimes I can fix it with the "quick fix" button but not always. I should really learn how to use the features on my camera (and on my computer.)










Anyway.............your Phoebe is a doll baby!!! Love the Minnie Mouse costume. Jodi does great work. She actually furnished the pattern for Sassy's new pink dress. Thanks again Jodi!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Very pretty and look at all that hair !!


----------

